# Straight Edge



## UrbanNokizaru (Oct 26, 2009)

Is anyone on here straight edge, I was introduced to the subculture through the book Evasion and the guy is vegan straight edged punk. I don't drink or smoke or touch drugs but I do have sex not sure if that counts as straight edge or not. I wanna know if anyone else is straight edge and why.
Personally I am for a few reasons;
I'm afraid if I get intoxicated in anyway, I'll try some parkour and get hurt.
Friends from middle school started drink and smoking at a young age and fell into hard drugs during high school.
I feel it's a sign of disrespect towards your body, like saying "what you offer isn't good enough, I want to experience other things (possibly at your expense)".
I'm already having a good time without taking anything or drinking.
I haven't tasted an alcoholic drink that I like ('cept girly drinks which are scary because you can't taste the alcohol at all).
I've seen so many of my friends go broke buying whatever.

I'm not the type to judge or any of that I don't really care if you drink or take whatever or smoke (I live with two roomies who drink and smoke and take all kindsa stuff all the time). I'm just curious to see the turnout here.


----------



## informationsniper (Oct 26, 2009)

if you dont drink or do drugs, more power to ya haha


----------



## wartomods (Oct 26, 2009)

I like your avatar


----------



## veggieguy12 (Oct 26, 2009)

I was sXe for 28 years, but I realized that it was mostly a reaction to the stupidity I saw in high school. That, and, I hate the enormous profits those evil corporations haul in on the poisons they pump out. And I knew kids who'd just get wasted all the time, and I thought "that is totally unsustainable", because either it kills them by 45 or they give it up to continue living and working or raise their kid(s) or whatever.

However, in the last year or so I realized that being intoxicated is a very human thing - I mean that over our existence as a species, various people (probably all the tribes scattered around the globe) have sought MANY ways to have altered-state experiences. These people I'm thinking of are the kind of humans most in harmony with all life on this planet. They don't have Xbox, or film, or church or Internet, they have dance and custom and communication with the Earth and all animals in the region they reside, and usually their intoxicants are the means by which they connect to and interact with these other spirits. I would rather see that than any of the cheap, shallow substitutes that we have in Civilization.

So, I guess I just lost my feeling that it really was an 'edge' to be constantly sober, and I think that it's actually quite good to be a bit "out of it" on occasion. Of course, some people can't keep it in check and always go overboard with certain substances, and some things are just horrible: addiction makes slaves, obviously that's not good.

I guess I think that it's recommendable that someone *on occasion* get high on marijuana or trip on peyote or psilocybin or get a bit tipsy on some wine or beer. Not all the time, not to be dependent on these things, but sometimes, a minority of times, to give us that glimpse to the other side of living in this world. Also, I met some really pompous Vegan Straight Edge boys and I thought "holy shit, I hope I was never like these kids".


----------



## bote (Oct 26, 2009)

moderation in everything, everything in moderation is what my moms used to say.


----------



## smellyskelly (Oct 26, 2009)

moderation indeed. i get annoyed with some of my friends who are wasted 24/7, i don't see the point.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Oct 26, 2009)

Let me first say that I have no problem w/ sober people. I do however have a bit of a problem with the whole straight edge identity. Straight edge kids in my experience almost always approach me with a holier than thou attitude, and as far as I can tell, their whole little scene is just another herd letting other people think for them. Anyone who says they don't take drugs is ultimately confused to what a drug is. A drug is any substance that you can consume that will alter the mechanics of your mind and body. FOOD is the #1 drug anyone consumes in their life time. Vegan straight edge kids are altering the way their body functions through their choice in life style just as much (if not more) as I am by smoking a j and eating a burger. Everyone's body reacts differently to substances and I wholely encourage people to figure out what works for them. My drug / food diet would wreck a lot of people I know, but so far its been working pretty good for me. I've also tried the vegan sobriety thing and it really didn't work for me (I felt weak, spent too much time trying to find protien rich foods ect..). If you've had bad experiences with hard drugs or have a addictive personality, then by all means stay away. However don't just do it to find acceptance in a subculture. As someone who's been working in music venues for the past 5 years I can't tell you how many times I've seen people w/ straight edge tats getting wasted or smoking weed, it seems that 22 is around the time most of em say "fuck this!"


----------



## veggieguy12 (Oct 26, 2009)

*Beegod*, I don't think food can be called a drug, though I understand the point you're making there. It's just a stretch. By your logic, we are all drug addicts because we cannot stop eating foods. C'mon.
But I do think it's a bit funny to see people wearing their regrets in the form of sXe tattoos on the hand holding their beer and cigs.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Oct 26, 2009)

eh, the whole "food is a drug" thing goes back to what they taught me in high school and I see why its a little extreme. However, high cholesterol was responsible for 1 in 5 american deaths last year so I don't think its took much of a strech.


----------



## finn (Oct 26, 2009)

I have a friend who's straightedge, though I'm not, but I'd like to point out that it's not the same as being drugfree because of its association with the hardcore/punk scene. I don't have a problem with anyone who isn't hardline h8edge, but I do notice if they break edge, they usually do it to an extreme- which is more sad than funny.


----------



## oldmanLee (Oct 26, 2009)

Urbannokizaru,Mushashi himself said that the Way is in study and contemplation.SxS is one path,and itmay be valid and useful to you.The striving of perfection in iado,the path to mastery of Open On All Eight Sides,the truth in pen and sword in accord need not be debated.Each choses his or her own way,and what we become is the thing that is important.Revel in the truth you find now,but always be open to change.
oldmanLee,student of shikomijitsu


----------



## wartomods (Oct 26, 2009)

just dont reverse the coin, sometimes is harder to keep the two extremes separated.


----------



## UrbanNokizaru (Oct 26, 2009)

I get the point about the whole "high horse" thing that seems to come from some vegan straight edge kids. I personally made the choice on my own and found out it was called straight edge later. I'm not the type to tell people what's best for them or how to live their life etc. I guess I'm more drug and alcohol free than straight edge because I don't really associate with the culture as much as just not taking stuff.


----------



## connerR (Oct 26, 2009)

The straight edge kids I've run across are some of the most pompous idiots I've ever had the misfortune of meeting. That being said, being straight edge doesn't hurt me, so I really can't be concerned with whether a person drinks or not. I've seen some straight edge kids get marauded at parties by the pseudomacho "why aren't you drinking, you some kind of *typical insult*" kind of people.


----------



## Birdy (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm not straight edge by any means, but some of them do suck. A lot of them around here are Straight Edge God Calling creeps. In my eyes anyways. I have no problems with the life choices people make, but please, don't stop me from having my fun.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Oct 26, 2009)

I get your point, Widerstand, and it is valid, but whattayagonnado?
"Straight Edge" like "atheist" comes from a reaction, defining the (perceived) minority group; Richard Dawkins and Jonathan Miller have noted the unfortunate situation that the term atheist even exists, given that - by comparison - nobody has to define themselves as people who don't believe in Paul Bunyan or Peter Pan. But theists are the majority, and Straight Edge came in the punk scene where the majority was abusing alcohol, with many using heroin. Therefore, the abstainers labeled themselves with an edge above the rest for being 'straight'/sober. Defining themselves against the majority by what they refuse to do.
Interestingly, I caught Michael Pollan pointing out that we do this on a species level with foods, as nearly every culture of people define themselves by what they won't eat, and/or _how_ they eat. On that note, if veganism isn't defined by what one doesn't eat (and a lot of vegans sure make it seem so), then how would you define it?


----------



## hassysmacker (Oct 26, 2009)

i agree primarily with what veggie has says, but anyone who reads places where we both post wouldn't be surprised by that!


myself, i 've finally learned moderation through addiction, largely in the last couple years. hell, i used to be strung out on heroin and smoking crack, now i mostly just drink, smoke pot, and dabble here and there with other intoxicants. i do a lot of silly things but happily not addicted to anything but nicotine.


----------



## xDaveyXGloryx (Oct 28, 2009)

I Xed up because I wanted something more out of my life and was tired of seeing friends strung out on dope and booze. Also I'm sXe for political reasons. The Capitalist system is always telling us we need to drink, take pharmaceuticals, and have lots of sex to be happy to the point where if you don't drink, do drugs, or have allot of sex you face a considerable amount of ridicule from your peers. Furthermore, drugs were the down fall of allot of modern revolutionary movements. Also just to clarify there is nothing wrong with sex if its done with a partner or partners you have an emotional connection with them.


----------



## churl (Oct 28, 2009)

Lots of people feel the need to belong to a group, or a need to identify with a group. It kinda gives one a since of a place in a big world. It could make one feel a little less lonely. And hey, a ton of instant friends! That's hard to not jump into. Is there anything wrong with doing that? I'd say no, (cause saying human behaviour is wrong is kinda silly ). 
I'd like to one day identify with a group, but it always seems that some dumb ass sub-group of a few kids are screwing up and misrepresenting the whole group. This bothers me and stretches even to groups that I can not deny that I would fall into. End result, I can't bear to label myself anything, even thought it would make conversation simpler if I was to say that I was into the (___) scene, (____) music, and enjoyed drinking (____) drinks. Yay semantics!


----------



## genghis braun (Oct 28, 2009)

I used to be edge, but then I found that pot was one hell of a cure for depression, so now I smoke cigs, pot, drink on occasion, and experiment with psychedelics. that being said, I don't have any beef with sXe kids, so long as they're not hatedgers or just plain pompous assholes.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Oct 28, 2009)

churl said:


> Lots of people feel the need to belong to a group, or a need to identify with a group. It kinda gives one a since of a place in a big world. It could make one feel a little less lonely. And hey, a ton of instant friends! That's hard to not jump into. Is there anything wrong with doing that? I'd say no, (cause saying human behaviour is wrong is kinda silly ).



Intoxication, violence, raping the planet and fucking as much as you can is all human behavior that we as a species have been engaging in since ancient times. So you're saying its all good to run with the herd and forsake your individuality, but other aspects of "human behavior" that are know to boost dopamine are somehow taboo. Fuck man, thats the same shit they preach in church. Think for yourself, have fun, you only live once.


----------



## LovelyAcorns (Oct 28, 2009)

Beegod Santana said:


> eh, the whole "food is a drug" thing goes back to what they taught me in high school and I see why its a little extreme. However, high cholesterol was responsible for 1 in 5 american deaths last year so I don't think its took much of a strech.



Food isn't a drug, but the shit they sell in stores that passes for food is full of drugs. Artificial sugar is a known addictive, mind altering substance. So, in a sense you are right, but its kind of like smoking crack and deciding baking soda is what messed you up.


There's a lot to say for going sXe, as the saying goes "Opium is the opiate of the masses". But, as has been stated many times, moderation. Despite the fact the uppity fucks use the one quote "Do you do drugs or do drugs do you?" as an attack on any drug use, its still a good question to ask yourself.


----------



## churl (Oct 28, 2009)

haha, sorry that wasn't very clear of me. I was trying to make the dude feel good about joining a group like that. I'm actually quite neurotic about people joining groups cause I've never been for it. (I tried to make that more clear where I stand in the last half of that post.) I'm glad you said something I really don't want anyone to think that I would pro-sheep.


----------



## churl (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh yeah, and sometimes I feel that I shouldn't only tell other people what I think/believe. Which would be to think for yourself.


----------



## Arapala (Nov 7, 2009)

I am straight edge. Its a personal choice. I don't give a fuck if you drink or smoke or anything. Everyone should just do whatever the fuck they feel like if ya ask me.


----------



## giddy (Nov 8, 2009)

i always thought the edge was against "casual" sex what ever that may mean to you
i used to get buck nasty all of the time but i quit
and now life is very different
i just think its all perception
but it is all really up to you
dont live by the edge because its around you
dont refuse the edge because everyone you know
does drugs remamber that it is your life
and your choice 
you have to find acceptance within yourself 
and however you do that 
is your decision
think for yourself walk the line
and remember that whatever labels
you stick yourself from business man to hobo
will always carry a stigma 
just be happy with waht you choose 
and life will be easier 
hope i was some help
CHEERS
no beers i guess
but 
CHEERS


----------



## farmer john (Nov 8, 2009)

bote said:


> moderation in everything, everything in moderation is what my moms used to say.



lol my mom still says that


----------



## Pretzel (Nov 18, 2009)

informationsniper said:


> if you dont drink or do drugs, more power to ya haha


yea what he said, why u need a label anyways?


----------



## toadflack (Nov 19, 2009)

http://i8.tinypic.com/24pvqk9.jpg
looks pretty serious


----------



## lobotomy3yes (Nov 20, 2009)

Haha I once did the whole sxe thing when I was like 16. The thing is, I didn't drink, smoke, or do drugs anway! It was just the scenester thing to do. How sxe became an emo trend I will never know, but it sure was for awhile in pdx. 

One problem I have with the movement is that I can't identify whatsoever with its roots. Man, everyone talks about these NY boys' crews and whatnot, but I can't help but thinking the same thing every time I hear about them. "What a bunch of tools." Yes, I would get my ass kicked for saying that around the wrong people, and that further illustrates my point. Most of the hardcore punx from that era were assholes. Just watch some live Black Flag videos if you need proof. Know why Henry Rollins is so fucking ripped? Because he had to be. Because at every show there were people in the audience wanting to kick his ass for changing the music. I really don't have much admiration at all for American hardcore punk in the 80s. Lots of great bands, but a terrible fan base.

That doesn't really pertain to sxe as it is now, but I think it is relevant. Why would I want to associate myself with that shit? If you want to, go for it. Just be aware that many people still think of those people when you say straightedge. 

I would say some things in moderation rather than all. Certain drugs are just bad news. If when you shoot up dope, you think "I will maintain control", you are seriously misguided my friend. Also, what about medication? I can tell you right now that I wouldn't be anything that I am now without adderall. Sad? Not really. The stuff helps me focus, and it gives me the drive to do what I want, and that is what it is intended for.

One last point before this gets too long. There are plenty of things defined as the absence of something else. Pacifism, anti-racism, primitivism, etc. I do think it is silly to define vegetarianism or veganism like that though. I am not a vegetarian because I do not eat meat. I am a vegetarian because I believe in a utilitarian concept of equality in which I give ALL organisms equal consideration of interest. The fact that I do not eat meat stems from the fact that by eating meat I cause more suffering than by not eating meat. I am not a "vegan" because I would cause more suffering by being a vegan than by not being a vegan, because I do not have the means to obtain B-12 supplements, eat all fresh-grown organic food, and own nothing but animal-product free products. I would suffer more because of deficiencies related to not being able to afford B-12 supplements and other such things. Because humans possess self-awareness (including that of death), abstract thought, and other things associated with "intelligence", my suffering (by dying if I didn't take B-12 and KNOWING that I was going to die) would be worse than that of the animals that are harmed by "nonvegan" action.

Now if these resources become available to me, then it would be unethical for me NOT to be a vegan. 

That is why I am a vegetarian- not because of a lack of something, but because I DO have ethical principles.


----------



## BrainDeadUnit (Jan 20, 2011)

I really don't like putting labels onto lifestyles. No problem with a sober, intoxicant free lifestyle - your choice, but calling it 'straight edge' irks me. Seriously, you don't need a subculture to decide what's good for you.

Otherwise I'm on the some-things-are-just-downright-stupid-and-many-things-in-moderation-are-a-ok bandwagon.

Edit:
OH WOW. This is an old topic. Didn't realize. Apologies for the thread necromancy!
Still settling in here and figuring out the nuances of this forum. Thank you for your patience!


----------



## dharma bum (Jan 20, 2011)

even if i didn't do drugs or drink and smoke and eat meat, i would never call myself "straight edge". it's stupid. it would just be me doing what i do.







ayahuasca.


----------



## xbocax (Jan 20, 2011)

I have yet to do any drugs so when SxE was introduced to me i was like yah i guess i am and i initially took pride in it to add some identity to myself and what not. I didnt really like the term because I didnt wanna be associated with all the macho douchebags wearing gym shorts and terror tshirts but at the same time when I did wear my X's i did so because I wanted other kids to know its ok NOT to do drugs.

I hate when people ask me why Im sXe or Drug free well in that wtf are you doing with your life tone. My re3sponse as of now is somehwere along the lines of well i didnt do it and still dont why did you start doing it?

I hate everything that drugs have become in our culture to me not doing drugs is like not listening to the radio Im tired of all the played out bullshit and I can be doing something much more productive. I dont think drugs are bad but I feel that in order to do them pople should have enough self awareness to ask themselves what is it i lack that this is producing? In the end thats what drugs tend to be a replacement for something you lack and once you figure that out maybe you'll find some more productive means of attaining whatever it is you lack yourself and not just by surpressing your central nervous system or tricking some neurotransmitters in your brain.


----------



## RnJ (May 30, 2011)

I searched for a sxe thread, and found it.

I was straight edge for about 3 years, by personal choice. I never associated with straightedge scene kids of any sort. I just was tired of feeling like I had to have a constant stock of booze to fit into the middle class norms. Sounds ironic, but it's true. Even the Christian friends I have drink, and get a little cock-eyed that I would choose not to at a house party. Most of them (largely hipsters) don't really care and are happy to overlook that fact.

I have noticed that punks or travelers are a bit wierded out that I didn't want a cigarette, some pot or a drink. One time I was even asked/told "What kind of traveler doesn't drink?" Them kids ended up being pretty nice, but it's an obstacle I have to face. I have come to understand that a lot of them kids conjur up images of jerk asshole sxe kids who will beat them up under the bridge. that's dumb, and something that I wouldn't want to associate with.

On the other hand, when you have any ideals that distinguish you a bit from the norm, identity is a temtping think to take on. I think it can be a good or bad thing. I found it helped me hold myself accountable. If people knew I was the soberist guy at any party, they'd stopped asking me why I'm drinking a soda or brough a fruit juice to the part. It can also be annoying if it strictly defines who you will hang out with -- the in-group out-group dynamic leads to a lot of violence and aggression in the world.

Anyways, my drug-free stint was a temporary experiment mostly. I just felt like I could save a lot of money spent on unnecessary consumption that I didn't notice as contributing to a better life. And even when people were kind enough to offer me a beer, I knew that I would not have a beer on hand to reciprocate with later. And I didn't want to be a beer drain on other people. That's annoying. I honestly don't like it that much to pay what it costs. Also, despite the relationships and and good times that can and have been had during the consumption of alcohol, I don't see where in our history the consumption of alcohol has been a particularly good development. Someone mentioned they drank because they realized people everywhere in history have always drank. I guess if you start by idealizing primitive people entirely, and work outward from there, their consumption of alcohol seems ideal. But there's no reason to think it was entirely a good thing for them. Just like war and violence. Considering that FASD and effects in children were only discovered in the last decade or two, imagine how many children were messed up by drinking. And I have 3 adopted/foster nephews/niece that have FASD and daily struggles as a result, so I've thought more than once or twice about the overall contribution of alcohol to life on planet earth. So I'm reacting to the addicted over-consuming cases...true. But for those who drink relatively little, if alcohol had never existed, how do you figure our existence would be any less enjoyable? I'm thinking if anything, we'd have been forced to deal with out issues. A good thing. Now, that said, remember that it was a personal choice. In a dry town holding referendums for-or-against the sale of alcohol at all, it was my non-statist vote against alcohol. I have no problems with people who drink or do a few drugs, I just prefer to hang out with people who can open up and have a good conversation while sober.

After a pretty awesome 3 years of no drinky, I decided to allow myself some moderate alcohol since January 1st this year. It's been ok. I've table scored a lot of free wine from various event, got drunk once, decided to tone it down last night a bit at a wedding. Though I enjoy the freedom I give myself to have some drinks when they're completely free without strings attached, I find myself actually paying $3.25 for a tall can of the cheapest thing at the vendor. Honestly, I wish i would have kept that for something else. Maybe give it to an immigrant mother who needs to provide for her children or something. OR use it towards my next adventure or buying a fixed blade knife or whatever...save it so I have to spend 1/3 of an hour less working to get through school. Ultimately I guess I have different priorities. Whatever. It's been good to remind myself what alcohol is like and the pros and cons, etc. At this point, I'd say I will gradually lose interest in alcohol again. Or at least stick to drinking whatever I brew up myself.

Sorry, this ended up being pretty reflective. Take what you can from it. I can relate a lot to the original poster and xbocax. Pretty good dicussion here too, save for the string of generic "don't be self-righteous, just use moderation" posts that really aren't saying anything.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (May 30, 2011)

Ohhh cool to see this discussion going on!

Well I don't call myself SXE - But technically I pretty much am and others just assume I am.
I don't drink , smoke, am vegan/veggie.
I do use cannabis as herbal medicine and NOT as recreation.

It makes me sad that sooooooooooooooooo many travellers, train hoppers etc
are so fucking wasted, wasters, scum fucks.............
And that those of us who are sober/clean are treated generally like freaks........

Anyway

The straight edge thing was a REALLLLLLY good idea for the Punk community 
at first (early 1980's)- that got way outta control:
Straight edge gangs now beating people up ??? WTF ?????????

I remember being one of the very lucky first Punks in LA to get my little hands on THE
first batch of Minor Threat singles to arrive in LA,
that got handed out free at a punk show in LA (hand printed, hand folded, hand glued, red paper cover - I'm old)
It was awesome and BLEW MY MIND what they were singing about!

Wow - Punks trying to be POSITIVE and NOT self destructive & negative - OMFG !!

But then it got crazy - no nothing , no sex even - not even positive healthy sex..............
The SXE'rs started beating folks up instead of trying to HELP our addicted friends.....

Anyway that's my 'historical' experience of the birth of SXE.....

I agree that ANYTHING - ANYTHING - ANYTHING can be addictive.
Not just drugs, sex.....

Addictions keep us WILLING SLAVES. 'They' have us just where 'They' want us.
Addicted goons.


----------



## Ristoncor (Aug 29, 2014)

I don't drink, just because I've had bad experiences with drinking, and never really found a taste for alcohol. I do smoke weed sometimes, but never because I don't think my body is enough, because I want to enhance my body and feelings for a short time. That said, if you don't want to smoke/drink, fine by me, as long as you're not annoying about it.


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm definitely not straightedge but totally understand and support those who are as long as they're not dicks about it. I don't smoke cigs but I do smoke weed about once a week and drink a couple times a month.

I used to smoke weed every day but cut back because it was causing a lot of problems in my life. I would get gnarly bronchitis and even though I cut back I still feel like my short-term memory has deteriorated permanently. It also took up a lot of my time and money and made me way less motivated to do the shit I needed to do. After getting stoned daily kept me from graduating high school a semester early, I knew I needed to cut back. While it's definitely better than a lot of other recreational drugs and has a lot of medical benefits, I don't think that weed is as harmless as a lot of people like to claim it is. Maybe smoking daily helps other people but I felt that it wasn't worth all the consequences it had on my life.

I go to parties and get drunk a couple times a month but never have gotten blackout drunk. I'm currently on some meds that get absorbed by my liver which makes my tolerance to alcohol extremely low. I once got so drunk that I had to be escorted to a friend's house to crash there. Even though I've seen most of my friends get that drunk, it was still a shitty and somewhat humiliating experience for me. Since then, I've learned to be a lot more careful with drinking.

I have never used any drugs recreationally besides alcohol and marijuana and probably never will. As I mentioned, I'm on some meds and don't know how they would react with other drugs. Before I started drinking and smoking weed I consulted with my doctor to make sure it was OK and was told that both were OK in moderation.

I've recently seen a lot of kids my age getting into synthetic "research chemicals" which really scares me. They have names like 25-I and 2CB but you never know what's really in that powder or capsule. I know some pretty reckless people who will take anything they can get their hands on but I also know people who are smart about it. If you do your research, know what you're taking and how it affects your body, and understand the risk you're taking, then I have no objection to people trying certain drugs.

Just my two cents. I think this is something that doesn't really get talked about enough and I'm glad we're discussing it here.


----------

